

RIAA pays Tanya Andersen $107,951 - raju
http://www.p2pnet.net/story/16724

======
henning
The most ridiculous argument the RIAA makes is that if things continue, there
won't be any more pop stars. Whether or not that's true, saying it like that's
a bad thing is ridiculous.

~~~
akd
Bach was a pop star in his day. So was Joni Mitchell.

~~~
buro9
Joni Mitchell is a woman dude.

~~~
jauco
Did anyone say she wasn't?

------
noonespecial
One of her lawyers is named "Ben _Justus_ "? I'd have smirked incredulously at
that if it had been in a movie.

------
shard
After lawyer fees, she probably got only a few thousand dollars.

~~~
ojbyrne
As the article says at the end, that's where Phase II of the process starts,
where she is going to sue them for malicious prosecution. Let's hope she wins
that too, and the award is large enough to actually hurt the companies (i.e.
punitive damages).

~~~
briancooley
It's a class action suit with about 10,000 potential class members, so the
punitive damages could be substantial.

------
agentbleu
way to go, these labels tactics are not fit for public consumption.

